# Show Lamb Embroidery Design



## stargraphics (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm looking for a realistic embroidery design of a show lamb in a "set-up" position. 
I'm surprised that it's so hard to find a design like this since there are 4-H lamb and commercial breeder shows all around the country that must be using some kind of embroidery design on their jackets, etc.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

If you aren't finding a stock design that would work, you might consider taking a photograph of a show lamb and have it digitized for you.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you tried Dakota collectibles?


----------



## stargraphics (Nov 20, 2007)

If I had a good picture of a lamb I would send it to one of the many fine digitizers with whom I do business. The stock designs at Dakota and others have lambs that are "just standing there" full of wool. Show lambs are shorn and are "set-up" to show length of body, slope of their back, etc. All these are the qualities that buyers of "meat lambs" are looking for.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I really doubt you would find one like that but you never know! Since that is a real specific thing and probably not something that the general public would be interested in, it will probably have to be custom done.


----------

